# The Festa dos Tabuleiros



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

The Festa dos Tabuleiros (Festival of the Trays) is held every four years in early July in Tomar. The most recent festival, held in the summer of 2007, attracted over 600,000 visitors from around the world.








The Festa dos Tabuleiros, which can be dated back to the 16th Century and the Cult of the Holy Spirit, is usually a five day affair, though on some occasions can span two weeks. The festival takes four years of preparation with all of the community joining forces to create a spectacle not to be missed.








Though there are events on throughout the week, it is the final day of the Festa dos Tabuleiros which attracts the most amount of visitors to see the procession, which winds it way through the narrow, cobbled streets of the historic centre, across the old and new bridges which straddle the Rio Nabão, into the new town and back.
















The next festival is scheduled to be held on 2nd - 11th July 2011.








Location - Tomar Central Portugal.


----------

